# New range in Burleson, TX



## Brent05Redfire (May 22, 2009)

I just got back from visiting my family in Fort Worth. Me and my dad took a few handguns to a new range in Burleson. the name escapes me right now. The indoor range was a very nice facility. excellent ventilation. I got the impression the owners are the same guys that own Cheaperthandirt.com. the guy behind the counter said "he was cheaperthandirt.com" but he may just work for them, but I doubt it.
we didn't have to shoot ammo purchased from the range, but that may have been because we were the only ones there in the middle of the day on a work day. 
you locals in Burleson can probably chime in and fill in the name blank. The range is worth checking out.

list of handguns exercised that day"
Stoeger Cougar 9mm
Star 1911 9mm
Sig Arms P238
Ruger LCP
Kel-Tec (not sure which one, but it was small)
Kahr (not sure, but it was small)

I don't remember if it was the Kahr or Kel-Tec, but one of the guns was double action only. I shot 4 rounds and didn't want to shot anymore of that. the double action was long and uncomfortable for my long fingers.


----------



## Martywj (Oct 10, 2009)

The range you speakof is indeed owned by Cheaper than Dirt. It is not new, but is now owned by them. It is good facility, we have been there a couple of times. It is close for us since we live in Burleson. There is one young fellow who works that comes off to us as a know-it-all, but everyone else is friendly & helpful. Their prices on range fees & guns are good also. They have Ladies night on Tuesday where ladies shoot free, and they give a senior discount on range fees. Also if you are shooting one their rentals you can use your own ammo. A definite plus. They don't allow you to use steel ammo in their guns or even shoot it your own. But then again who wants to??
We usually go to On Target out in Whiskey Flats(Wheatland) on 377 & 1187. That was where we took our CHL class and all of folks there very Knowlegiblle and helpful.
Marty


----------



## Deltaboy1984 (Jun 1, 2008)

I live in the County Seat and I have seen it on 174 between Joshua and Burleson. I will have to stop and visit it next week. I go to Uncle Georges in Glen Rose or On Target in Wheatland on 377.:smt1099


----------

